

43Lessons growing to +$1mill revenue twice Hellosign (YC W11) - edwinespinosa09
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2015/06/13/43-lessons-growing-from-0-to-1-million-in-revenue-twice/?utm_source=a16z+newsletter&utm_campaign=1ff0edf921-weekly_06_27_15&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6da14709cd-1ff0edf921-144328957

======
edwinespinosa09
Some of my favorite points:

\- Free plans often make business leads feel uncomfortable

\- Engagement is a leading indicator for revenue

\- Business development can do wonders for revenue, if done right

\- Customer development != growth

\- If you’re a SaaS product, read this post over and over again

